# Safe House [ H.N.I.C Returns ]



## Detective (Dec 2, 2011)

​
*Release Date:* February 10, 2012
*Studio:* Universal Pictures
*Director:* Daniel Espinosa
*Screenwriter:* David Guggenheim
*Starring:* Denzel Washington, Ryan Reynolds, Brendan Gleeson, Sam Shepard, Vera Farmiga, Fares Fares, Robert Patrick, Nora Arnezeder, Liam Cunningham, Joel Kinnaman, Ruben Blades



> *Synopsis:* Tobin Frost, the most dangerous former CIA operative, comes back onto the grid after a decade on the run. When the South African safe house he's remanded to is attacked by mercenaries, a rookie field agent escapes with him. Now, the unlikely allies must stay alive long enough to uncover who wants them dead.



[YOUTUBE]pjY_hCXp8-M[/YOUTUBE]​
If Reynolds can muster up at least 30% of the chemistry that Chris Pine had with Denzel in Unstoppable, this film will be worth the time spent watching it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

This could be good.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2011)

Would be better without Ryan Reynolds.

And what is H.N.I.C ? Thread title is confusing my ignint ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Would be better without Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> And what is H.N.I.C ? Thread title is confusing my ignint ass.



Head ^ (use bro) In Charge.


I think that makes Detective racist.


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Head ^ (use bro) In Charge.



Congratulations CMX, as expected, your knowledge of popular 1990's lingo is top notch. 




> I think that makes Detective racist.



I am a symbol of truth and justice. I shall never allow the tainted concept that your quote suggests to affect my being. 

Actually I was trying to have a nicely themed thread. I started off with H.N.I.C Returns in the thread subtitle... and combo that with the cliche poster tagline of "No One Is Safe" to make a neat one-two punch. I was also considering using Denzel's famous catchline "My Man" but thought that it would be too easy for someone to confuse it with a homoerotic undertone, so a bullet was dodged there.

In conclusion, being as meta-wise, media savvy and pop culture educated as I am, I try to give all my threads/posts a little style.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

You know I was only trying to rile up his ignit ass, forming a hedge of protection around reputation after using the "N word" on the Internet--that's about as close to committing social harakiri as you can get 'round here.


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know I was only trying to rile up his ignit ass, forming a hedge of protection around reputation after using the "N word" on the Internet--that's about as close to committing social harakiri as you can get 'round here.



I know that and you know that I know what you know. 

But it's still kind of surprising that there are people on the net that don't make the immediate pop culture reference and connection when H.N.I.C and other classic terms are used.  As for the social harakiri that is associated with certain words on NF(and the net in general), I think it's just more of a sign that we live in an entirely different generation and that the old 1990's sense of context is now an aged relic.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

Just saw the Special Screening of this.  Plot wise the story is mediocre at best.

Action Wise Boy Denzel just fucks people up.  I mean this is non stop action from the minute the first shot is fired.  It just doesn't stop.   It's like having sex with a Black Guy.  At first you're like OK ITS BIG let's just get it in and the worst part is over.

NOPE.......he keeps sliding it in and out in and out.  And You're like OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.   Then he starts pounding harder and harder.  And You're like STOP STOP STOP but then when you stop she starts backing it up and grinding on you and you're like WTF.  So you pound her more and then......

Wait wait wait.   Good Movie Ryan Reynolds was solid in this movie.  But Denzel really carried the whole thing.  Not going to be nominated for any awards for ANYTHING.  However, if you want a good drinking game.  Take a shot anytime somebody is killed and I can guarantee.....you'll need atleast 4 big bottles of jose cuervo and jack daniels.  

Movie was GOOD. REALLY GOOD tbh.....

and about that sex comment......ignore that


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Action Wise Boy Denzel just fucks people up.  I mean this is non stop action from the minute the first shot is fired.  It just doesn't stop.   It's like having sex with a Black Guy.  At first you're like OK ITS BIG let's just get it in and the worst part is over.
> 
> NOPE.......he keeps sliding it in and out in and out.  And You're like OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.   Then he starts pounding harder and harder.  And You're like STOP STOP STOP but then when you stop she starts backing it up and grinding on you and you're like WTF.  So you pound her more and then......
> 
> and about that sex comment......ignore that



At first I was like:



			
				Detective's Thought Process said:
			
		

> Damn, this guy seems like he knows what having sex with black men is all about and he's not shy about his love of them. That or he has an odd fetish. Either way, I'm not going to judge because I'm above things like that. I suppose this can be chalked up to different people preferring different things.. or you could say...
> 
> Different Strokes.



Then I read the part about "she starts backing it up" and "pounding her harder" and was like:



			
				Detective's Thought Process ~ Part Deux said:
			
		

> Alright, I can dig that. Keep that pimp hand strong.



Either way, I shall be checking out this film when it gets released.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2012)

This looks really good. Washington looks boss .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Head ^ (use bro) In Charge.



Whenever I hear HNIC, it's either Hockey Night in Canada or Morgan Freeman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I think about black people, mostly.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2012)

*Safe house*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWzTOoOpFa8[/YOUTUBE]



> Denzel Washington and Ryan Reynolds star in the action-thriller Safe House. Washington plays the most dangerous renegade from the CIA, who comes back onto the grid after a decade on the run. When the South African safe house he's remanded to is attacked by mercenaries, a rookie operative (Reynolds) escapes with him. Now, the unlikely allies must stay alive long enough to uncover who wants them dead.




Anyone see this movie?  saw this movie last-week although the meeting between Ryan Reynold's character was predictable I think the rating it got on rottentomatoes was a bit harsh.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2012)

No one? 

Nobody likes conspiracy/action/drama flicks? 

MartialHorror you ain't even gonna comment on this film?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2012)

There was already a thread for this here:




Anyway I saw it. Reynolds was better than I thought he would be and Denzel didn't do as much as I thought he would. From what I thought the movie would be I was disappointed but it was still a solid flick.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2012)

Oops, I didn't know there was already a thread on this. Honestly, I thought it was a decent flick. Denzel could've been better but meh. Also this is probably Ryan Reynolds best film when I think about it. Hated his flicks Blade Trinity, Green Lantern, and others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

You seened this already? 


I wanna watch.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

FUCKING EPIC THIS SHIT WAS!



Denzel Washington's and Ryan Reynold's performance was godly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe I'll go see this on Sunday. 


If I remember to do it.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

tick tock tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

It depends on what else is playing and if I remember.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

The Grey is shit. 
Man On a Ledge just looks retarded. 

Safe House is the best thing out atm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I have heard those two aren't the greatest, true. 

But it depends on if I will remember on Sunday. That's forever away.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 27, 2012)

People don't know what H.N.I.C. means? lol


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

Crazy don't let that guy overhype the movie for you. Safe House wasn't _that_ good and Denzel is my top dude. Being honest it wasn't as good as I expected from the previews. Reynolds was actually pretty good in it though.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 27, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> The Grey is shit.
> Man On a Ledge just looks retarded.
> 
> Safe House is the best thing out atm.



The grey was a great film much better than safe house which was an average action film at best.

It was very predictable and the action was never truly satisfyng (the shaky camera and the dark picture does not help) coupled with a weak script and weak secondary cast barring brendan gleeson equals a mediocre action flick. the only saving grace was denzel washingtons top notch acting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Well as long as it's worth $5.00.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well as long as it's worth $5.00.



Save it for something better mate. And $5? Damn that's cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

$5.00 Sundays is the best thing since $1 movies.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

I would pay 5 to see it CMX.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

tashtin said:


> The grey was a great film much better than safe house which was an average action film at best.
> 
> It was very predictable and the action was never truly satisfyng (the shaky camera and the dark picture does not help) coupled with a weak script and weak secondary cast barring brendan gleeson equals a mediocre action flick. the only saving grace was denzel washingtons top notch acting.



How the fuck was the grey better than safe house? They grey has to be the dumbest movie ever made. I mean, the wolves start to run away when Liam Neeson starts to run towards them? Seriously? It's like the wolves were given thoughts as to what they need to think before doing something. 

There was a scene where a wolf was behind that guy(who chopped off the wolf's head) and the wolf just stood there, doing nothing whilst the other guy was able to crawl away?  Come on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Now I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now I don't know what to believe.



The heart               .


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

If you like Denzel it is worth 5 dollars. Just don't go in expecting Remember the Titans, Training Day, The Hurricane or John Q etc....


----------



## tashtin (Feb 27, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> How the fuck was the grey better than safe house? They grey has to be the dumbest movie ever made. I mean, the wolves start to run away when Liam Neeson starts to run towards them? Seriously? It's like the wolves were given thoughts as to what they need to think before doing something.
> 
> There was a scene where a wolf was behind that guy(who chopped off the wolf's head) and the wolf just stood there, doing nothing whilst the other guy was able to crawl away?  Come on.



Never said it was a perfect film, sure it has it's weak moments but it delivered where safe house failed - entertainment, casting/ acting, cinematography and yes even action.

I think you may have missed the whole point of the grey, it was never meant to be a rip roaring blood pumping battle to the death, It has an almost poetic feel to the way things develop, with characters becoming increasingly introspective as the movie goes- It delves into the existential with discussions about God and faith, and deals with how a person confronts the inevitable when he is face-to-face with it. A subtle message that is often overlooked.

The scene where Liam neeson looks for god owns anything the safe house offers by a country mile


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I just watched The Hurricane. Best Denzel movie.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just watched The Hurricane. Best Denzel movie.



You ain't watched training day damn son - even king kong aint got shit on denzel in that film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually watched Overrated Day about two months ago.


I mean, it's pretty all right, but, shit, man is it overrated.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just watched The Hurricane. Best Denzel movie.



Maybe this. Lotta good choices.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually watched Overrated Day about two months ago.
> 
> 
> I mean, it's pretty all right, but, shit, man is it overrated.



Definitely this.

Every film I listed above plus Man of Fire is better than Training Day. May be a couple of others as well.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually watched Overrated Day about two months ago.
> 
> 
> I mean, it's pretty all right, but, shit, man is it overrated.





Cyphon said:


> Definitely this.
> 
> Every film I listed above plus Man of Fire is better than Training Day. May be a couple of others as well.



 really, I was never exposed to the hype. first denzel film I saw. might have to check the others on that list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I think the first Denzel movie I saw was the one where he was an angel or something.

Or it could have been the one where he was fighting the fallen angel, Azazel (top 3 Denzel movies right there).


----------



## tashtin (Feb 29, 2012)

damn I considered myself a movie buff - I hadn't even heard of these films. The shame


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Shameful.

Fallen is Denzel's second best movie. 


And it has that fat guy in it from Roseanne. Forget his name.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And it has that fat guy in it from *Roseanne*. Forget his name.



Put it in bold for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, John Goodman.


Good lookin' out.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 7, 2012)

Just watched this.

It's like action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action action...

And then some more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

It's pretty nice, right?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's alright.

I expected (or hoped) it would be more like _Man on Fire;_ the first half being drama (in this case, head games between Washington and Reynolds), the second half action. But it was only the second half, and the action was okay but nothing special. Tobin Frost wasn't as interesting a character as he could have been- that goes for all for them, but given how the movie revolves around his character, he could have been better.

Also you know who the traitor is from the trailer alone. And some of the CIA guys are just plain incompetent. I was sort of hoping there would be more to the plot as well.

But its decent for what it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, the story was a bit weak. But it's worth $5.00.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But it's worth $5.00.



But you say that for every film. Unless my photographic memory is taking a day off, I believe you mentioned in the past that your favourite time to watch a film is during the Sunday matinee at your local theatre complex... for $ 5.00. I am pretty sur--

What the hell... you just said this last week.



CrazyMoronX 0n 02/27/2012 said:


> $5.00 Sundays is the best thing since $1 movies.



  

I knew something was up. Usually I have to browse in my head for a couple seconds to pull up the memory but this was too fresh in my mind.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2012)

Best scene in the movie was near the end in the other safe house when Denzel walks out of 1 door pops the dude twice without missing a beat and heads into the room across the hall.

That dude can do bad ass like no other.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't believe I wasn't able to tell who the traitor was in the film.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was surprised my pops was right about the dude being the traitor and not the chick since she was accusing Ryan Reynolds character of betraying the CIA


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> I can't believe I wasn't able to tell who the traitor was in the film.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its pretty easy to tell- he was the guy who was more famous than the rest of them (leads excluded of course).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

It's not easy to tell if you're just casually watching the movie and not paying attention or thinking about it.

But the second you stop and think, "wait, there's gonna be a betrayal like always, wonder who it will be..." then you know. It's cliche.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2012)

lol @ first I was reluctant to care about any single moment of the movie due to my beliefs of the film sucking and be cliche shit-flick. Also cuz this flick got a 53% on Rottentomatoes. I only became interested after they started waterboarding Denzel and was like "huh, so there's going to be a good deal of conspiracy, and corruption".  It also makes sense considering I was looking at the conspiracy tropes on tvtropes. On another note, I'm a bit peeved that if Denzel's character knew a great deal about 


*Spoiler*: __ 



corrupt up the ass, the C.I.A. was he could have told Ryan Reynold's character about it.




Hell, it wouldn't have been necessary for the film to be so damn long either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Then there wouldn't be a movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not easy to tell if you're just casually watching the movie and not paying attention or thinking about it.
> 
> But the second you stop and think, "wait, there's gonna be a betrayal like always, wonder who it will be..." then you know. It's cliche.



I saw the trailer and knew who the traitor was (Denzel tells you there is one in it, though its none to surprising.)



Bender said:


> lol @ first I was reluctant to care about any single moment of the movie due to my beliefs of the film sucking and be cliche shit-flick. Also cuz this flick got a 53% on Rottentomatoes. I only became interested after they started waterboarding Denzel and was like "huh, so there's going to be a good deal of conspiracy, and corruption".  It also makes sense considering I was looking at the conspiracy tropes on tvtropes. On another note, I'm a bit peeved that if Denzel's character knew a great deal about
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't think Denzel knew who the traitor was (might never even have met him); there were a lot of names on that list he was carrying. It could have been anyone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Never saw the trailer. 

I went in fresh. Like getting raped by a man you never saw before.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I went in fresh. Like getting raped by a man you never saw before.



And really, is there any other way? 

Some traditions stand the test of time.


----------

